# What is the man doing in my food plot !



## BowanaLee (Apr 1, 2012)

I knew someone had been there when I saw that water bottle laying on the ground. 
What ya reckon their doing. My guess is the chopper saw a green area and their checking it out. 
I just cant figure out those pics with what looks like a tape measure or dog leash laying on the ground. 
Is that a dog in the 1st pic ?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2012)

Probably measuring for the agricultural tax.


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 1, 2012)

Bowanna, your fixin to get Busted !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL..... Maybe a cadaver dog ????


----------



## aragorn1 (Apr 1, 2012)

What are you growing in the food plot? LOL!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 1, 2012)

You should file a complaint w the dept for officers littering.


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice, law enforcement littering!


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 1, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> You should file a complaint w the dept for officers littering.



Sorry, buckbacks ya beat me to it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 1, 2012)

K9 unit looking for someone.......


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 1, 2012)

That ain't the first time I've seen the man there.Thought they were gonna land a helicopter in it one time. 
Hey, maybe their looking for my red truck. I never did find that thing.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Apr 1, 2012)

k9 unit with a tracking dog.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 1, 2012)

Yep it's the drug boys out walking there dog, there out at work all the time, good guys to have around


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2012)

you should ask you have the right to know what they were doing on your property..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2012)

Bowanna,
I have just got to ask.

Do you know the exact date that these guys were on your property?  I notice that the date on your photos show 8-12-2012.

I ask this because if you knew the exact date and approx time, it would be very easy to contact local law enforcement and ask them why they were on your property during that time frame.  I know that I probably would be asking and finding out just who it might be.  I also would discuss the littering problem because no one should be littering the woods as such and since the photos clearly shows the water bottle in hand, you might be able to show that the same water bottle was tossed on your property.

PS:  All of those deer that were on your property are probably 20 miles away now on some river swamp instead especially if it was a helicopter involved.


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks like trespassing to me....K9 cops letting their dog take a crap all over your field.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 1, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Bowanna,
> I have just got to ask.
> 
> Do you know the exact date that these guys were on your property?  I notice that the date on your photos show 8-12-2012.
> ...



The day is probably right. I think the month is the only thing off.  (25th-Last week)
I ain't gonna call and complain. I need a police presence. The thieves stole my truck a few months ago. 
My other hidden trail cams didn't get em so they didn't walk it out to bad.  Just wondering what they were looking for ?


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 1, 2012)

bowanna said:


> The day is probably right. I think the month is the only thing off.  (25th-Last week)
> I ain't gonna call and complain. I need a police presence. The thieves stole my truck a few months ago.
> My other hidden trail cams didn't get em so they didn't walk it out to bad.  Just wondering what they were looking for ?



Lee, they are normally just looking for a place to walk there dogs and let them do their business, the K9's work all day sniffing luggage and for doing a good job they take them out and throw a tennis ball and play with them.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 1, 2012)

they probably had someone run on them and they were trying to find him. either that or a missing person. 



T


----------



## Throwback (Apr 1, 2012)

DAWGFISH66 said:


> Looks like trespassing to me.....



well looks can be decieving. 

T


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 1, 2012)

That's fine there doing there job. Etc etc littering is no way to represent as law enforcement officers this would be the only problem I would have your bring litter with you take it when you leave......


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats  a first for me is your food plot right off the road or deep in  the woods?


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 2, 2012)

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Thats  a first for me is your food plot right off the road or deep in  the woods?



This is in Dekalb Co. so it cant be to far in the woods. They walked in my old entrance. Its grown up but theres a trail. 
They came in that entrance when they had the helicopter looking for me littering.


----------



## Forest Grump (Apr 3, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> K9 unit looking for someone.......





Throwback said:


> they probably had someone run on them and they were trying to find him. either that or a missing person.
> 
> 
> 
> T



This---^^^. K9 on a long lead, tracking. (any prisons in the area? We have had them on a place I used to lease looking for somebody who went over the wire)


Knew somebody once who had DNR ranger come to his stand on opening day, to give him a ticket for baiting. He didn't know the stand was baited, another person on the lease had done it, & DNR found it while searching the woods for an escaped prisoner & came back when the season opened a week or so later.  (I don't think the ranger gave him a ticket, if I remember right.)

Was this guy on the series of pics prior to the cops?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2012)

2 cops looking for a cool spot to have lunch


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking for a good spot to hunt next fall.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Apr 3, 2012)

I bet someone ran


----------



## Son (Apr 4, 2012)

Our club has had enforcement scan our properties for people growing pot. Never knew if they found any, but they busted a fellow on the backside for meth. It was a fellow who lived just outside our back gate. Guess the law has to stay on top of such.


----------



## northeastassasign (Apr 6, 2012)

A little pre bow season scouting


----------



## bronco611 (Apr 7, 2012)

looking for a new place to run deer with dogs, sorry bout the bottle , dog got thirsty chasing all them deer!!!


----------



## lcopeland22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Dirty cops watering their stuff.


----------



## Budda (Apr 7, 2012)

Dunno if'n you saw it but in the first pic you can see their k9


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Apr 7, 2012)

I would not complain but maybe at least ask if there is something you should keep you eyes open for.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 7, 2012)

This the same guys who wouldn't even help to find your truck.


----------



## Parker (Apr 7, 2012)

I'd blow up the water bottle pic, and send them the pic and the water bottle in the mail, and ask kindly if they're going to walk through your property, that they keep their trash on them.

100 different reasons why they could be walking through there.  Very few why they left their trash.

Parker


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 8, 2012)

j_seph said:


> This the same guys who wouldn't even help to find your truck.



Yup, they got time to walk their dog but to busy to come out and make a police report on a stolen truck.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 8, 2012)

I would deff be addressing the water bottle issue there law enforment I guess they have the attitude like alot of cops do that they can do whatever they Wana do!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Apr 29, 2012)

DAWGFISH66 said:


> Looks like trespassing to me....K9 cops letting their dog take a crap all over your field.



X2 thats my guess.


----------



## ehunt (Apr 29, 2012)

they r scouting


----------



## quinn (Apr 29, 2012)

How close to clarkston is this?My brother is rehabbing Friendship Forest and ran into a group of them out training their dogs.This was just last week as well.


----------



## BassHunter25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I would guess they are checking for people growing marijuana.  If its close to the city, I doubt there are many little hidden food plots around.  Probably saw it from a chopper.

We were hunting a spot that police and DNR had under surveillance once.  After the second time we hunted, I guess they realized we were just hunting and asked us to find a new spot for  a while.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like a K-9 on a long lead.  Call the PD and ask what they were doing.


----------



## Deerhead (Apr 30, 2012)

I just want to know how do you have any deer on that land with all the dogs and people walking around.  Is there any rood for deer?


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 30, 2012)

Maybe they saw my South Dekalb clover plots and thought it was weed.  I've been there working a lot. So far they haven't been back.


----------



## 73Cj5 (May 1, 2012)

Is it just me, but I don't see what everyone else is saying.  I clearly see the two officers coming into the food plot.  The guy with the bottle (in his left hand) is behind his body and can't be seen in the first picture.  Then in the following two pictures, I see the water bottle.  BUT, I don't see any pictures following that show him without the bottle.

EVERYONE is saying that he's littering, but the pictures are clearly in order from their time stamp.  The last picture in the series still shows him with the bottle.  

SO, where is the "last" picture showing that he no longer has the bottle????  

I still don't see it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 1, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> they take them out and throw a tennis ball



Or a water bottle.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 2, 2012)

73Cj5 said:


> Is it just me, but I don't see what everyone else is saying.  I clearly see the two officers coming into the food plot.  The guy with the bottle (in his left hand) is behind his body and can't be seen in the first picture.  Then in the following two pictures, I see the water bottle.  BUT, I don't see any pictures following that show him without the bottle.
> 
> EVERYONE is saying that he's littering, but the pictures are clearly in order from their time stamp.  The last picture in the series still shows him with the bottle.
> 
> ...



First off, throwing the bottle down wasn't that big a thing to me. I didn't get a pic of them throwing it down but it was the 1st thing I saw when I checked the trail cam. Thats how I knew someone had been there. Found out who when I checked the pics. They went out a different way.


----------



## Bo D (May 3, 2012)

typical coppers, they wont find your truck unless someone tells them where its actually at, but will walk the k9's across your whole property just to see what you are up to out there


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2012)

Bo D said:


> typical coppers, they wont find for your truck unless someone tells them where its actually at, but will walk the k9's across your whole property just to see what you are up to out there.



Yup.


----------



## p&y finally (May 5, 2012)

Look out Lee, I always heard when pigs get started on your property they will run all the deer off.


----------



## 73Cj5 (May 5, 2012)

bowanna said:


> First off, throwing the bottle down wasn't that big a thing to me. I didn't get a pic of them throwing it down but it was the 1st thing I saw when I checked the trail cam. Thats how I knew someone had been there. Found out who when I checked the pics. They went out a different way.



Ok, I see now (you found the bottle on the ground and THEN checked the pictures).  That makes sense.  I didn't really read your thread when I first looked, I just scrolled through the pictures after seeing the threat title.  THen, I started reading the comments, and I totally didn't see what folks were saying.  It would have made sense to me if I had actually read your first two sentences.  My bad, but hey, at least I admit it, that's all me!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 5, 2012)

p&y finally said:


> Look out Lee, I always heard when pigs get started on your property they will run all the deer off.



I hope they don't start breeding.  It would make an interesting youtube video though.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 15, 2012)

If you stop throwing out corn, they will leave!


----------



## GLS (May 16, 2012)

I knew a hog outfitter that picked up stale Krispy Kreme Doughnuts to feed hogs at his lease.  Did you by any chance do the same?


----------



## skypup (May 27, 2012)

They're looking for Samsquamch.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 29, 2012)

Maybe  the  2 policemen were coming over to compliment you on all the work you've done on that land, thank you for catching all those stray dogs last year, & wish you the best of luck bowhunting in the next deer season.  Who knows, they may be wanting to offer you a Dekalb County Citizen of the Year Award.


----------



## DAVE (May 30, 2012)

Being in Dekalb there is no telling how many people come and go when your not there. You have no proof that the officer was littering, what if he pick up a bottle that someone else threw down to carry it out and did not see the other bottle, for all we know they may have just ran someone off that was going to dump a truck load of trash.


----------



## 100hunter (May 31, 2012)

quinn said:


> How close to clarkston is this?My brother is rehabbing Friendship Forest and ran into a group of them out training their dogs.This was just last week as well.



Hey I hunt near that park.  Dont give away my secret.  Lee its always something going on around your plot.  First criminals, now law enforcement.  I had one cop come in the woods on me about six times in one season.  What a jerk.


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 1, 2012)

100hunter said:


> Hey I hunt near that park.  Dont give away my secret.  Lee its always something going on around your plot.  First criminals, now law enforcement.  I had one cop come in the woods on me about six times in one season.  What a jerk.


Thats fer sure. I went down there a few days ago and saw where they hauled off a burned out vehicle at the entrance.


----------



## Todd71673 (Jun 2, 2012)

I doubt they were in hot pursuit and one officer said "Oh wait let me grab my water bottle to take with us." They are trained to be ready for a tussle, so these guys were on break walking the dog or maybe having a smoke. I would send the pics to the local PD and mention that you hunt out there, and please don't leave trash if you do come, and maybe please try to avoid the area during season so they don't spook the deer off and ruin a hunt you worked so hard for by planting an awesome food plot. Ya know, be nice but state what would be acceptable. Maybe even mention when it is ok for them to walk the dog out there, police presence can be a good thing.


----------

